
Pi-hole: A black hole for Internet advertisements - DanielRibeiro
https://pi-hole.net/
======
WalterSobchak
Previous discussion from a few months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19258717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19258717)

------
ronjouch
Also, owners or routers able to run OpenWRT (which is actively maintained and
in great shape since the merge with LEDE), you have access to several packages
providing the same technical solution (DNS-based blocking). As far as I know,
the most common and maintained is
[https://github.com/openwrt/packages/tree/master/net/adblock/...](https://github.com/openwrt/packages/tree/master/net/adblock/files)
.

Super easy to install, full-featured, lots of lists to pick from, auto-updates
lists, no need for an additional device, and you will benefit from router
features produced by the openwrt community and maybe unavailable in your
router proprietary firmware. Much recommended.

If that sounds attractive and it sounds like a good opportunity to change your
crumbling unpatched router, the question _" what's today's good cheap router
running openwrt without trouble?"_ is frequently answered by
[https://www.reddit.com/r/openwrt/](https://www.reddit.com/r/openwrt/) :) .

~~~
creeble
Curious about anyone's experience with adblock for OpenWRT.

I use Pi-hole now, and it works great. The one feature that I use quite a lot
is the ability to disable it for a short period of time -- when I'm shopping
for something, Google ads are sometimes actually useful!

I'd say I use that feature about once a month. That's the sum value of
advertising for me.

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
That's interesting, Where do you see relevant Google Ads while shopping; is it
on some product review blogs?

Did you check the 'Shopping' tab of Google search?

~~~
SmirkingRevenge
One example I've run into...

When you google search for something (like say a product or service that you
want to purchase), you'll see a couple ads at the top of the results.

Pi-hole usually prevents most ads from even displaying, but those always show
up. If the ad was useful and you want to click through, it will generally
block the request. I think the click through sends you to doubleclick or
something.

I've never disabled pi-hole in that situation, but there have been times when
it was an annoyance because the ad was actually relevant.

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
Understood, I think Google features those products in the shopping tab. But
the results may vary depending upon the country you're in as I think they ran
into some trouble for that in EU.

------
ChikkaChiChi
Pi-hole is my most prized addition to my connected home. It was simple to set
up, easy to manage, and easy to access for whitelisting. Now, all of my
devices throughout my network benefit from the service, as opposed to relying
on locally installed solutions.

If you aren't using it, you should!

~~~
loudtieblahblah
I see it as an advantage for all the devices on your network. I mean, to block
trackers from Windows computers, or Roku devices or android apps.

But as an adblocker - I feel like I'm missing something. It acts as a DNS
server for your local network and blocks what's essentially a host file.

So how does it handle ads served through websockets?

How does it handle ads that come from the same domain as legitimate content
(which is increasingly common)?

The complexity of rulesets by addons like ublock origin or PrivacyBadger seem
to far surpass what PiHole is capable of.

I think PiHole has it's place on a network - obviously, but people have been
promoting this thing like you can just get rid of your adblocker on your
browser now.

People also downplay that this can be a pain in a home with a handful a
streaming devices, each with a handful of apps. You end up whitelisting so
much for those devices, you might as well whitelist the whole device just so
the apps can work.

Your wife downloads a game on her phone, and you get that look like "ok, why
isn't this working.. what did you do now?"

It just seems like a lot of effort for fairly imperfect results.

Sure installation is easy, but long term maintenance (the OS, the app,
constantly whitelisting or troubleshooting when a new service or app breaks
for someone in the house).

~~~
josefresco
> Your wife downloads a game on her phone, and you get that look like "ok, why
> isn't this working.. what did you do now?"

THISSSSSS. The only thing stopping me from using Pi-hole at home are my family
members and the inevitable "this isn't working!?!?" rant and then I need to
figure out how and what to whitelist. No thanks. I have ad blockers on the
kids' PC and when something doesn't work, it's one click to temporarily turn
it (browser extension) off.

~~~
quaffapint
I've been running it for months now and so far none of my family has come back
with any 'major' issues. The only ones, which I could whitelist are when they
use something like google shopping that has affiliate links and they're
blocked.

~~~
johnnycab
>The only ones, which I could whitelist are when they use something like
google shopping that has affiliate links and they're blocked.

If you have impatient shoppers in your household, the blocked affiliate(s)
might be a benign issue at first, but when you miss out on a buying
opportunity and then an algorithm prices it higher (while you are conducting a
'whitelisting' exercise) - things can escalate very quickly..

------
Piskvorrr
[tinfoilhat] Given that Chrome now became Google's weapon against adblocking,
how long until it starts refusing to use Pi-hole specifically?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20044430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20044430)
[/tinfoilhat]

~~~
imglorp
How would a web browser know which DNS it's using?

You set your DNS preference to point to the PI-hole and it should behave like
any other DNS server. I guess it could attempt to resolve some spam domain
like doubleclick.net and if it was incorrect it could complain...

~~~
Nux
There is a clear and definite trend of taking DNS out of the user's control,
see all the hype with DNS over HTTPS etc etc.

Firefox is working on using DoH (opt-in at the beginning, but who knows) from
"select" providers. Chrome has a similar switch, surely. Same with Android 9,
opt-in DoH, but maybe it'll become opt-out or no-opt in the future.

In the name of privacy and security of course, but with the totally unintended
side effect of users unable to dodge ads via DNS/hosts. Interesting, no?

~~~
ktm5j
The argument you are making is a huge stretch.. Cloudflare is one of the
bigger driving forces for DoH and they have nothing to do with ad revenue.
Claiming that DoH is some sneaky way to get rid of things like pi-hole is just
ridiculous.

~~~
Nux
DoH in itself is not sneaky, no more than ping is. The push to centralise DNS
resolution in the hands of a few questionable actors is and this is what is
happening.

Cloudflare for example would absolutely love to know what you're up to all
day; and because they can now correlate data from their "omnipresent" WAF with
the data from 1.1.1.1 they could get some interesting information... And
believe you me, they're not sending it to /dev/null.

~~~
kasey_junk
Cloudflare makes a pretty specific statement against what you are saying:

"1.1.1.1 does not mine any user data. Logs are kept for 24 hours for debugging
purposes, then they are purged."

Are you claiming they are lying?

~~~
craigsmansion
I'm all for assuming the people who work there are good eggs with the best
intentions, but Cloudflare, Inc. is a U.S. company. As I understand the U.S.
legal landscape with regards to data and privacy protection, they could be
forced to lie at a moment's notice and not talk about it.

~~~
kasey_junk
So far as I know there is no _legal_ way for the US to make a company lie
about its activities. That is the basis of warrant canaries, which have not
been tested in court yet. You can find cloudflares
[https://www.cloudflare.com/transparency/](https://www.cloudflare.com/transparency/).

They could be forced to not talk about something via a gag order.

------
someexgamedev
Why hasn't anyone, or pi-hole themselves, made a public DNS that does this?
Pass everything not on the blocklist thru to 1.1.1.1.

The fact that this requires special hardware, bash commands, etc is severely
limiting the audience. The more people blocking ads the quicker the internet
changes.

Edit: thanks for the replies!

~~~
_eht
Just to be clear, what change are you expecting to happen? Not /s.

~~~
someexgamedev
Most of the blogs and content aggregation sites shrivel up and die. A bunch of
pay walls go up around the good content ppl would actually pay for. There's
less crap on the internet because there's less spying to make the crap
profitable. Everyone claps.

~~~
_eht
I think your vision just concentrates the spying power into the hands of a
few. Is that ideal? Additionally, a pay-to-play model would essentially make
the internet only relevant to those with privilege and money.

------
F00Fbug
If you're running some type of hypervisor (ESXi, Proxmox, etc.), you can
create a tiny VM running Debian and load Pi-hole on it. No need for extra
hardware and wires.

~~~
nawtacawp
I use ESXi and one of the VMs is pfSense. pfSense has an additional software
package called pfBlocker, which is highly configurable and just plan awesome
for blockings ads/trackers/etc for the LAN. pfSense has tons of other options
- I setup a vLAN and all of my IoT devices are segregated onto it. That way
they can't interact with the rest of the devices on the LAN.

~~~
F00Fbug
Yep... my pfSense is virtualized, too. I need to get pfBlocker configured, but
pi-hole works so well, I'm too lazy to do anything about it! I'm also working
on an IoT VLAN - that Ring doorbell is a chatty Kathy!

------
bilal4hmed
With all the fervor around ad-blocking what I fail to see is how do you
propose those sites that you visit, read their content to make money ? Are you
willing to pay every site you visit or encourage them to put up pay walls ??

~~~
zelon88
What's wrong with the "old" way, where you visit a Mopar automotive related
website and saw Mopar car part ads? Or when you visit a computer magazine and
saw ads for computer parts? Or when you went to NYT and saw basic shit like
paper towels and fall fashion?

It became a problem when everyone and their sister started needing to know
what kinds of kinks I'm into just to sell me dish detergent.

~~~
derefr
One big problem with _entirely_ static ads is that websites are global but the
ads running on them are for brands that are likely local (at least to a
specific country.) If I visit the NYT website in e.g. Norway, should I still
see ads for an American brand of paper towel that doesn’t exist here; or
should I see ads for Norway paper towel brands?

The flip-side of this is that I’ve noticed that YouTube shows me PSAs from my
own municipal government (“there’s an election soon” ads, “we’re building a
new piece of civil infrastructure” ads, etc.) I actually kind of like that; I
don’t have cable, so it’s not like I would see them anywhere else.

The entirely-static ads model _does_ work when the consumption of the media is
entwined with the consumption of the advertised brands, though. For example, a
podcast can certainly advertise its own tour, since—given that you’re
listening to the podcast—you likely _want_ to see the podcaster speak in
person, even if you can’t make it there.

Or, of course, if a (global) website is just advertising another (global)
website. The NYT can advertise Amazon just fine.

~~~
RegW
This not necessarily a problem. There's nothing to stop the website operator
calling out to an ad provider, with the ip/location of the user, and getting
an ad to embed.

The upside for the user is that location and whatever the one site is able to
determine about the user is all that can be shared. If the user hasn't logged
in with their real name - that probably isn't much.

~~~
ApolloFortyNine
The issue is that you can make considerably more money using ads that 'track'
you.

So instead of one ad being enough to pay for your content, you have to fill
your website with banner ads, embedded ads, scroll over ads, animated ads, etc
etc.

It's a slippery slope, more people use adblockers causing content creators to
add more advertisements to generate the same amount of income. More people are
bothered by the increase in ads, and download adblockers themselves. Rinse and
repeat until ad supported content is unrealistic for all but the biggest of
websites.

And I'm pretty sure even checking location is controversial. I've at least
seen it included as part of tracking in the past.

------
mikepasek
Ad blocking via DNS is relatively easy right now because a content provider
like CNN.com will use a domain like “ads.evil-surveillance-media.com” to load
their ads into your browser. But what happens if all these companies switch to
just using their own domain to load ads? If the ads as well as the content
BOTH come from CNN.com then there will be no easy way to filter the ads out.
This will be the next stage in this war between ads and adblockers.

~~~
uponcoffee
With the prevelence of ad blocking tech, the question becomes why haven't they
already?

The answer being that content providers can't be trusted to self report
metrics that determine how much advertises pay. At least not for pay per
view/client/etc models.

The people that self select themselves from viewing advertisements might be
doing advertisers a favor. They're perhaps less likely to make purchases based
on impressions//click ads on purpose; per dollar, ad campaigns might be more
effective without said people.

------
jdlyga
Is it easy to disable adblocking on sites that won't work with adblockers? I
like to have the option to disable adblocking in my toolbar. For example,
certain bank websites, business websites, etc.

~~~
swozey
People here are gushing amazing over pihole but I don't find it that amazing
in the least. In fact what you're describing is one of the most annoying parts
of it. I still use it and I did donate to it but it's hardly without it's
annoyances. In fact if I didn't already own one I wouldn't build another.

There isn't a chrome extension or anything to white list a site quickly. You
have to go back into the interface, login, and whitelist, go back and load the
page then you'll find that you needed to whitelist a few subdomains/cdns as
well. This is really fun when you've got all your devices using the Pihole for
DNS and you can't load something on your phone/TV and need to run to your
laptop to deal with it.

If you just got your pihole you probably threw in a bunch of community
generated lists and you'll find a good amount of stuff you do visit gets
blocked. You can get to Google but not Google drive, so you whitelist it. And
you do this over and over again until you finally get annoyed because you just
want to make a car payment so you permanently disable it for 5 minutes, or 60
minutes if you've gotten annoyed enough.

Sometimes weeks will go by and you'll forget you even had it disabled at all.

FWIW, I also don't use NoScript because I find it incredibly annoying. This is
one step further from the NoScript annoyance because you have to go into the
webUI and make your changes.

If you don't mind NoScript you'll probably be fine with Pihole. Or if you have
the time to curate and pick lists that fit exactly within your browsing
habits.

------
BrentOzar
File this away for the holidays, too: Pi-holes and NAS backup devices make
good gifts.

I know it doesn’t sound very sentimental, but the first time I showed my
relatives what the Internet looks like without ads, I think those were the
strongest hugs I ever got from family members.

~~~
ris
Are these devices maintained by someone or are they sitting there running
years-old crumbling stacks?

------
philjackson
I've just tried it via the install script they provide and it was amazing.
Took me through a simple checklist of stuff automating everything it could and
giving me nice Curses interfaces for stuff where it needed me. Up and running
within 5 mins!

------
tbirrell
I keep meaning to set one up one of these days. Does anyone know what effect a
Pi-hole has on internet speed? I play a few games where latency is a big deal,
and don't really want to artificially throttle my internet.

~~~
dopylitty
It shouldn't have any impact on internet speed as it only comes into the
picture for DNS requests. It doesn't sit in line with your internet traffic.

~~~
x38iq84n
It helps a great deal for web browsing. Having a DNS cache on LAN at 1ms reach
speeds up browsing noticeably.

------
otachack
I love pi-hole. It's very passive and easy to use. My only issue was when the
pi hosting it went down for whatever reason and I didn't know immediately, so
I thought my ISP connection went down. I just had to restart the pi to get it
going again. It's only happened once in around 6 months. And it's running on
one of my older pi!

~~~
cptskippy
Specify a secondary DNS server to avoid your network going down due to a DNS
failure. The downside to this will be that you won't know if the Pi-Hole
instance goes down other than possibly seeing Ads.

------
zaroth
I haven’t tried Pi-Hole yet but this was the impetus I needed to decide to set
it up tonight.

I commented on a different post last night, that I was a bit shocked and
saddened to see their Patreon is only pulling in $1,700/mo.

Do they have another significant revenue stream? Is it just too much hassle to
bother signing up to Patreon to commit to even $1/mo? Do they have something
on the Admin panel where users can click to pay directly?

I’m not judging, I don’t even _have_ a Patreon account. I’m curious how such
an apparently crucial and useful piece of software — one that no doubt is
responsible for providing millions of dollars of value to its users, and
perhaps blocking tens of millions of dollars in ads — how can the project be
sustainable after 53 releases and 2,700 issues on Github while pulling in less
than $24k/yr?

~~~
pjc50
> only pulling in $1,700/mo.

This is an astonishingly huge amount of money for an open source project to
raise directly from its users. Most open source projects get basically
nothing.

------
mavsman
I like Pi-hole but it ended up causing more trouble than it was worth for me.

First, certain streaming websites would fail and it was too much trouble to
try to find the URL to whitelist.

Then after I had disabled it from the Pi-hole interface everything was fine
but it wasn't actually active. No problem...until I forgot my router was using
it as a DNS server and I moved and didn't set my Pi up yet. Then it took me a
couple weeks going back and forth with Comcast to find out that my router was
still pointing to a DNS server that wasn't running.

Somehow my FireTV bypassed the bad DNS server at one point (still no idea how
this happened cause my router was routing all traffic through the IP for pi-
hole) and that made me realize that I can get data from Comcast somehow so
maybe it really was my router.

------
HugoDaniel
The pages you use the most serve some ads from their own domain. E.g. Youtube
et. al.

Also beware as most ads in your phone apps come from ad intermediaries that
are either dynamic or constantly change.

Pi-Hole is a cool project but please take in consideration those two when
using it. We are far from the 90's in ad-tech.

~~~
IceWreck
Yes, this isn't the ultimate solution, but what you said is an overstatement.
The biggies like YouTube, Facebook, Instagram, etc serve ads from their own
domains, but almost everything else uses an ad network which can be blocked.

> most ads in your phone apps come from ad intermediaries

I don't know about the intermediaries you are talking about, but all the ad-
ridden proprietary mobile apps that I use (the ones that don't self host ads)
are blocked by DNS based ad blockers.

The one thing that these DNS based ad blockers can't do however, is block in
page annoyances which is why using an extension like uBlock Origin is still
necessary.

~~~
HugoDaniel
It depends on the ad unit in question. Ad-tech is a very tricky world with a
ton of meanders and intermediaries/mediators.

Anyway good luck with that if the app is using a mediator from a big known
name as it will likely block all of their services as well.

------
misiti3780
Anyone else seeing:

    
    
      [] Root user check
    
            \e[1;32m.;;,.
            .ccccc:,.
             :cccclll:.      ..,,
              :ccccclll.   ;ooodc
               'ccll:;ll .oooodc
                 .;cll.;;looo:.
                     \e[1;31m.. ','.
                    .',,,,,,'.
                  .',,,,,,,,,,.
                .',,,,,,,,,,,,....
              ....''',,,,,,,'.......
            .........  ....  .........
            ..........      ..........
            ..........      ..........
            .........  ....  .........
              ........,,,,,,,'......
                ....',,,,,,,,,,,,.
                   .',,,,,,,,,'.
                    .',,,,,,'.
                      ..'''.\e[0m
    
      [] OS distribution not supported

------
LocalPCGuy
I haven't moved mine off of the Pi personally, but I've read positive reports
of people using Digital Ocean or similar to host PI-Hole. That could also, in
theory, allow it to be used while remote or for mobile devices.

------
hosteur
I love the idea of pi-hole. However, I run my own local DNS server already.
And my DNS server is actually serving some local domains for various servers,
etc. on the network. Can I in any way get the list of domains to block from
the pi-hole project and use them in my own regular Bind DNS server?

------
Theizestooke
Apparently it blocks some domains necessary for the Washington Post articles
to load. Whitelisting washingtonpost.com doesn't remove the adblock notice :(

~~~
neuronic
Can you check which domains don't resolve using dev tools and check if they
are on the pi-hole block lists?

------
drhayes9
I'm running pi-hole in a docker container on an Intel NUC; no need for an
actual-factual Raspberry Pi. Works great.

------
sneak
Pi-hole users should know that in the default configuration it allows your ISP
to reconfigure your blocklists at will due to lack of authentication:

[https://github.com/pi-hole/pi-hole/issues/2704](https://github.com/pi-
hole/pi-hole/issues/2704)

------
ancaster
Does anyone have a recipe for using pihole via OpenVPN using docker?

I'm using this[1] but I'm surprised there isn't something more official/baked.

[1] [https://github.com/mr-bolle/docker-openvpn-pihole](https://github.com/mr-
bolle/docker-openvpn-pihole)

~~~
ampsonic
I just set this up yesterday, was quite easy.

[https://hub.docker.com/r/linuxserver/openvpn-
as/](https://hub.docker.com/r/linuxserver/openvpn-as/)

------
asveikau
I was looking at their github repo and couldn't immediately see where pihole
gets its block lists, just a very large soup of shell scripting that seems to
make a lot of assumptions about your Linux distro.

Anybody familiar with this code able to point out where it does the
"interesting" work?

------
creeble
Can you tell from the command line what version Pi you're running? I think
mine's an original B+, but not sure. I typically get sub-millisecond DNS
resolution (presumably from cache).

>root@pihole:~# uptime > 17:02:51 up 587 days, 22:34, 1 user, load average:
0.03, 0.03, 0.05

~~~
jrace
cat /proc/cpuinfo

------
llamataboot
I love the pi-hole, but I can't seem to figure out how to get resolving of
.local hostnames back when I use it. Like, I can no longer ping my media
server at media.local, I have to use the exact IP address. Not a deal breaker,
but annoying.

~~~
foxyv
If you point the PiHole Upstream DNS to your router's DNS (Or whatever DNS
server is hosting the .local domains) it should resolve .local hostnames
again. I think by default it uses 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4

[https://discourse.pi-hole.net/t/change-upstream-dns-
server-i...](https://discourse.pi-hole.net/t/change-upstream-dns-server-
ip/7808/2)

~~~
llamataboot
Thanks! I've tried that, but then got switched around with what was pointing
where. DNS is definitely a part of the stack that still confuses me, despite
on the surface seeming somewhat simple!

------
javipas
I was planning on installing this on my RPi3B but I wonder due to its low
compute power could result in a somewhat slower experience in my home network.
Could anyone comment on what his experience has been in this case?

------
ampsonic
I have set up a Siri Shortcut on my phone so that I can disable the blocking
for 5 minutes very easily. Highly recommended if you have family members that
occasionally need something unblocked.

~~~
ekblom
How does one acquire this kind of magic?

------
ycombonator
I run pihole on Raspberry Pi with recommended block lists and it’s been an
absolute pleasure. Raspberry Pi runs with a static IP I changed DNS settings
the devices I want to go through pihole.

------
kdot
A router that I can install Pi-hole and host a VPN on would be a dream.

~~~
rufius
If your run a NAS on your network that has some extra horsepower, most of them
can run containers now.

I run both pi-hole and my own DNS server inside my network as containers on
the NAS. I then have my router configured to default to the pi-hole and then
the DNS server.

Advantage of my own DNS server is it exclusively resolves using DNS-over-TLS
so my queries are private.

Final fallback for resolution is 1.1.1.1 but based on logs my setup hasn’t hit
the fallback.

I imagine you could also use a container to host VPN.

------
pixelbath
Given how Google has, literally this morning, informed me that they're
discontinuing text-only AdSense units, I can't think of a more appropriate
time.

------
patentatt
Pro-tip: pi-hole will eat SD cards in a rpi if you enable logging. Use
industrial flash (e.g., seissbit) to avoid a headache every six months.

~~~
Teledhil
If you don't care about persistent logs, you can mount the /var/log directory
on tmpfs. For example, add to your /etc/fstab:

tmpfs /var/log tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0

------
jackallis
i am very much intrigued by this, atleast from consumer prespective. I am
completed noob, is it "simple" enought to set up?

~~~
baseballdork
You'll need to be able to install Raspbian, run the install script, give it a
static ip address and configure your router to use that ip address as its DNS
server.

------
leeoniya
have a nanopc-t4 laying around that i wanna try for a pi-hole + opnsense
install. looks like i'll need to add a usb3 ethernet card unless i want to
live with 50% the line speed and putz around with tagged vlans using a single
nic...although 50% of 1GBit is a lot more throughput than i can get through my
isp.

anyone have this type of setup?

------
xchip
Anyone doing a pi-hole version for android? We all have an old phone that
could be used instead of a rpi.

~~~
dijit
The issue with that is that WiFi is a lot higher latency than Ethernet (even
rPi Ethernet which goes over USB) and DNS is one of those things that hurts a
bit with higher latency.

~~~
snazz
You’re right, but there’s nothing stopping you from installing Pi-hole in
Termux, I would think, aside from having to run a DNS resolver as a normal
user and doing some messy DNS and network configuration. It’d probably be
easier to set up by hand than to use Pi-hole.

------
jrgoj
Interesting. How would this integrate into a network running DNS Resolver
(i.e. Unbound) in pfSense?

------
nerdponx
I assume, like everything else, Pi-Hole usage can be detected and used to
fingerprint users?

------
40four
Pi-hole is fantastic! I run it on my Rockpro64 at home.

Previous discussions =>

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19258717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19258717)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13857887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13857887)

------
jwr
Is this available as a Synology package I could install on my Synology NAS?

~~~
drwagner
Not directly but, depending on your Synology model, you can install it via
Docker. I've been using it in that fashion and has been extremely stable.

------
OrgNet
Couldn't apps start hard coding DNS servers to avoid pi-holes?

~~~
Nas808
Some already do (Chromecast, Google Home devices).

------
dokka
Pi-hole is fantastic and I will _gladly_ donate to them.

------
Jake_Z
if only pi-hole could block the in-app ads that served from the same host :(
sneaky youtube, the ads are becoming more and more

------
philjackson
Love the name and the product looks amazing.

------
nutbutter
[https://www.lostinablackhole.com/](https://www.lostinablackhole.com/)

------
bmedwar
content is blocked in non-browser locations, such as ad-laden mobile apps and
smart TVs

------
rolltiide
can this block Hulu ads and maintain access?

